# I Wood-Worked!



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Also, what would be the best way to anchor it into the ground? Just dig a hole and sink it into some Quikrete? It won't be until spring that I do that anyway, ground is frozen solid.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job Mort! 

I like the idea of the globe on top saying, "Wherever you go, there you are."

I also like the way you shaped the top of the board with the pegs. It looks like a silhouette of the mountains.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's a coat rack I made on a whim. I used my M-I-L's scroll saw, which is also a tool that's easier to use than I imagined it would be. A scroll saw is on my need-to-get list, since I figured out I really like doing stuff like that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice sign! If the post is to short to bury --dig the hole---fill the hole with concrete and embed two long steel binding plates---set the post between the binding plates and bolt the sign--

Making things out of wood sure is fun for me----


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you just freehand the "words" with the router?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah I did. My brother-in-law used to have the letters, but he sold them in a garage sale.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice. Just asking because I got a router for Christmas and would liek to make one of these signs.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

It was a lot easier than I was expecting. 

Here's another one I did for my mom's friend, who spends a lot of time in Hawaii. I'm going to get a lei and wind it around the remains of a wire hanger on the top to hang it up individually. 









I need to fix my Dremel so I can sand the inside of the letters a bit better. The turtle interior was a bit rough as well. It's a good 10 foot job at least.


----------

